# best 2.1 speaker ? altec or creative or tech com ?



## esumitkumar (Oct 30, 2007)

Guys 

I am a extreme music lover (generally listen metal like Rammstein , new and old romantic hindi songs, ghazals) and watch DVD rip movies

I want to take new altec or creative speakers ? what shud i buy in max budget of 2500 ? 

altec lansing atp 3 or creative inspire or tech com 803 ? 

also which is the cheapest and best 5.1 speaker ?

Thanks
Sumit


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 30, 2007)

For 2.1 get Altec lansing or creative.
Don't go for Techcom,they aren't good.

For 5.1 look at Philips 5.1 or Altec lansing.
Also creative is worth looking.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 30, 2007)

Altec lancing ATP3 anyday..


----------



## dearkumar (Oct 30, 2007)

ATP3 . go and buy . don't look other  2.1 s.    





 dont know the current price. when i bought it was around 3k


----------



## Sykora (Oct 30, 2007)

You can look at Logitech X230. I have the 5.1 version (X530) and they are awesome.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 30, 2007)

no doubt altec


----------



## Ponmayilal (Oct 30, 2007)

Depending on your budget go in for Logitech X230 or Altec lansing  MX 5021 (THX certified).MX 5021 rocks be it music or movies.


----------



## nishanth_che (Oct 31, 2007)

Avoid Creative and Techcom if your looking for a 2.1 speaker.Go for Altec Lancing or Logitech

My vote is for Altec lancing ATP3 

You might also want to check out Logitech's X-230 2.1 speakers,if possible listen to a demo of this speaker and Altec Lancing ATP3 and choose the one you like.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2007)

so altec landing atp3 is winner ..thanks .but anything in range of 1500 ? cheap n best ?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2007)

atp3 is good but sometimes, the bass is irritating. X-230 is better when compared to atp3. For 1.5k, go for Inspire 2.1. That's the best for that price.

techcom, mercury, intex are worth nothing. They look like catterpillar before a butterfly.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2007)

creative inspire is gud in 1500 ? any review ...lemme google


----------



## nishanth_che (Oct 31, 2007)

If your looking for something for Rs 1500 then strech your budget a bit and get a Logitech M-30 2.1.Its costs about Rs 1700+.Check out IT depot (www.theitdepot.com) ,they have a wide range of speakers with prices listed.


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2007)

creative inspire above for which we are discussing ..konsa wala model hai ?

Creative SBS 370 2.1 Speaker or Creative inspire 2600 MM Speaker ?


----------



## desiibond (Oct 31, 2007)

Creative inspire 2.1 : Rs.1500 - 1600
Creative Inspire 2600: Rs.1800 - 1900
Creative SBS 2.1 370 :Rs. 1100 - 1200

I will not recomment SVS 2.1 370. It's okay for casual music listening but not for thumping bass.


----------



## moshel (Oct 31, 2007)

my vote goes to Atp3....


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2007)

that means just by saying to dealer " Creative inspire 2.1 " he will give u 1500-1600 rs wale speaker ? right na


----------



## Cool G5 (Oct 31, 2007)

^Right.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 31, 2007)

Say Creative sbs 370


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ i think thats wrong as creative sbs 370 are 1200-1300 range


----------



## prasad_den (Oct 31, 2007)

Creative SBS 370 at 1200 bucks is perfect VFM... Sound quality is very good.. If you want to spend around 1k only, go for it..


----------



## esumitkumar (Oct 31, 2007)

^^ its exactly opposite prasad to what desiibond suggests 





> I will not recomment SVS 2.1 370. It's okay for casual music listening but not for thumping bass.


----------



## hemant_mathur (Oct 31, 2007)

Dont go for creative sbs .. inspire are better.


----------



## ancientrites (Oct 31, 2007)

Rhombus 2.1 speaker they are really good


----------



## assasin (Oct 31, 2007)

go or Altec.u wont regret it.


----------



## samanvya_ad (Nov 2, 2007)

u want a 2.1.... 
for god sake hold on till u have 2600 bucks.. n then get an ATP3 by altec lansing..
its superb....


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2007)

yar i have 2600 but i want to buy 2.1 speakers + TVS keyboard in this package..thats why


----------



## nishantv2003 (Nov 5, 2007)

yaar u can buy any low cost keyboard which u can change when u will have money,
but speakers we buy once for a long time.

so, close ur eyer and get Altec lansing ATP3.
im telling u, u wont regret ur decision...


----------



## axxo (Nov 5, 2007)

go for creative Inspire 2.1 M2600 Model comes at Rs.1650/- best for the price given


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2007)

hmm lagta hai altec hee lene padenge ..sab log itni tareef jo kar rahe hai ..any chances of price drop in coming 6 months ?


----------



## PraKs (Nov 5, 2007)

2600 Rs hai lelo bhai.. When u need Best Quality then mind spending some money..

Or else take Techcom or Intex speakers..


----------



## priyadarshi (Nov 20, 2007)

don't go for altec. its my personal experience... creative inspire is better...


----------



## pushkaraj (Nov 20, 2007)

axxo said:
			
		

> go for creative Inspire 2.1 M2600 Model comes at Rs.1650/- best for the price given


+1


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 20, 2007)

pushkaraj and priyadarshi ..wats bad in altec and gud in creative ?


----------



## pushkaraj (Nov 20, 2007)

pushkaraj said:
			
		

> axxo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





			
				esumitkumar said:
			
		

> pushkaraj and priyadarshi ..wats bad in altec and gud in creative ?


No bro. There is nothin bad about altec. The point is that the creative inspire 2600 is the best in the 1600-1700 price range. If u hav more bucks to spend then altec atp3 is the one u should go for.


----------



## CHALLENGER (Nov 20, 2007)

*Looks + Quality = Altec lancing ATP3*


----------



## drgunjankumar (Nov 20, 2007)

altec lansing atp3 anyday dude.. i have a creative a logitech and atp3 and atp3 wins handsdown in all depts.. bass treble looks everything


----------



## desiibond (Nov 26, 2007)

Why should he go for ATP3 when he can get Creative Inspire 5.1 for Rs.3k?

it's better to go for Inspire 2.1 + TVSE keyboard than to go for ATP3 + cheap keyboard.


----------



## spremals (Nov 26, 2007)

Pl. Don't Mis Guide Any Body W/o Listening The Product..have U Ever Heard Tech Com 803??... They R Just Superb With Beautiful Sound, Jsut Go 4 It...and Believe It.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 26, 2007)

spremals said:
			
		

> Pl. Don't Mis Guide Any Body W/o Listening The Product..have U Ever Heard Tech Com 803??... They R Just Superb With Beautiful Sound, Jsut Go 4 It...and Believe It.


Exactly. Do not misguide anybody by recommending things that were great 2 years ago. I have used ATP3 for more than a year. Now using Creative T6060. Believe me, T6060 sounds a hundred times better than APT3. I am damn sure that Even Inspire 5.1 will sound better than ATP3. 
This is exactly why I recommended SBS 2.1 370 for normal listening or inspire 2.1 for good music/movie playback. 

And I will again say that Inspire 2.1 + TVSE gold is better combination than investing all the money in ATP3.


----------



## shyamno (Nov 26, 2007)

go for Altec ATP3 ...it rockz.....


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 1, 2007)

> his is exactly why I recommended SBS 2.1 370 for normal listening or inspire 2.1 for good music/movie playback.
> 
> And I will again say that Inspire 2.1 + TVSE gold is better combination than investing all the money in ATP3.



JUST bought the combination dude @ 2170 rs (1120 for TVS and 1050 for inspire 2.1) mazaa aa gaya

thanks all (so crisp ..TVS GOLD muaaaahhh...)


----------



## r2d2 (Dec 6, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> JUST bought the combination dude @ 2170 rs (1120 for TVS and 1050 for inspire 2.1) mazaa aa gaya
> 
> thanks all (so crisp ..TVS GOLD muaaaahhh...)



You mean Creative Inspire 2500 2.1 or Creative SBS 370 2.1?

cos Creative Inspire 2500 2.1 is more than 2k.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 6, 2007)

soo much chaos some one tell me price for ATP3 !! no body mentions it !


----------



## desiibond (Dec 6, 2007)

should be around 2.5k


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 6, 2007)

> You mean Creative Inspire 2500 2.1 or Creative SBS 370 2.1?


I mean Creative SBS 370 2.1 ...


----------



## codename_romeo (Dec 6, 2007)

altec lansing


----------



## drgunjankumar (Dec 7, 2007)

got the atp 3 bout three years back from lamington for 3100 proper bill...

well tvse is great.. they are said to last longer than the computers...as for the debate betn 5.1 and 2.1 its on use.. when i bought the atp i was a lot apprehensive because i was getting an artis 5.1 for bout a thousand more and creative 4.1(do they come now?) for 2800.. but what made me buy them was the sheer sound quality.. creative is good but not gr8... i have more than six comps in my family with a logitech , a creative and an altec setup, rest the ones that came with them.. and atp3 wins hands down anytime.. its worth the price


----------



## desiibond (Dec 7, 2007)

^^^ lol. 

Watch a DVD movie in ATP3 and in T6060. 

T6060 beats ATP3 easily.

X-540. is around 5k. Play music from mp3players in all the speakers instead of just the front two. 

ATP3 is history!!!!!!


----------



## drgunjankumar (Dec 7, 2007)

well we are comparing the creative 2.1 speakers with the atp 3 not creative t6060 
thats a completely different thing.. it depends on individual needs.. no one in my family watches movies on comp.. so there's no use buying speakers that hog space.. instead its better to go in for something that serves ur purpose..


----------



## PraKs (Dec 7, 2007)

Well Guys, When Question is just about 2.1 then why go for 5.1 ??


----------



## prasad_den (Dec 7, 2007)

esumitkumar said:
			
		

> I mean Creative SBS 370 2.1 ...


So how is the sbs..?? your short review..??


----------



## esumitkumar (Dec 8, 2007)

well creative is good ..in 1050 bucks u cant expect more .....good bass ...sound is awesome ...even at full vol no distortion


----------



## priyadarshi (Feb 27, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> well creative is good ..in 1050 bucks u cant expect more .....good bass ...sound is awesome ...even at full vol no distortion



rn't u talking about creative SBS friend. creative inspire costs around 1500 and its better than SBS


----------



## pushkaraj (Feb 27, 2008)

priyadarshi said:


> rn't u talking about creative SBS friend. creative inspire costs around 1500 and its better than SBS



^^BUMP


----------

